# Can you put a dog door in french doors?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm really wanting to put a dog door in my house after seeing how well the guys used one at the kennel. I think it would let me give Zero more freedom in the house. He's not destructive like his unnamed buddy is, but when he needs to go, he will simply go to the door and wait. If no one is around to let him out (i.e., no one's home), he pees on the floor. A dog door eliminates this problem. The thing is I've got french doors going into my back yard. Does anyone know of a type of dog door I can put in here?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Are there windows on the doors, or at least just the top half? I can't see it being a problem aside from the possibility of having to mess with the windows.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a french door so it's basically one entire window surrounded by a frame. I can't remember the standard height of a door. 7 ft approximately? If that's the case, then 5 of that is glass with a foot around bottom, top and sides. The doors swing open, they don't slide.

They look very similar to this: 









They don't have the smaller windows on the sides though, but aside from that it's identical.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm.. Maybe you should go to Home Depot and see if they have any advice for you.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a dog door and from their construction I don't see any feasible way they would fit french doors, they are made to fit sliding glass/ Arcadia doors. Unless you removed the side windows (not on the doors) and fabricated a frame for it...I don't see how you could.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know how really true french doors are, but mine are actually one pane of glass and the criss cross pattern is a plastic piece that acts as a brace on either side of the pane. It's not actually 15 pieces of glass, it's one piece of glass with latticework on the outside if that makes any sense.


----------



## Reflex439 (Mar 23, 2010)

If they are individual window panels, you can remove a couple panels or a bottom row, and install a dog door. You'd need to add some additional pieces to add more strength than the small frame pieces, but if done right it could look very nice and work fine. I wish I had french doors as I'd do the same in my home office. But I've got a slider and have to go with a partial panel solution.

Or maybe its a good incentive to put in French Doors instead. Hmmm.... thinking


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't think they make the for that type of door, but you could have one installed in the wall.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Why is my post from August showing up here?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL I didn't even take a look at the date hon, I'll lock it so it goes back to the bottom.


----------

